# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Bác bác giúp e với. cài đặt biến tần FR-A024 Misubishi

## vanlam1102

e cài đặt thông số gì nó cũng báo lỗi err các bác ạ.
thậm chí e parameter all clear nó cũng báo lỗi.
hiện giờ biến tần cài đặt sẵn chức năng vặn biến trở và tốc độ tối đa là 210Hz, thông số trong biến tần, còn trên đồng hồ khi e vặn hết cỡ thì dc khoảng 192Hz.

bác e nghĩ nó có lệnh khóa, hay e đọc chưa tới, các bác giúp e với ạ.
e cám ơn các bác lắm lắm.

Hình ảnh minh họa. ^^.

----------


## vanlam1102

bác nào nhiệt tình giúp e với ạ.


https://www.google.com.vn/url?sa=t&r...93990622,d.dGY

----------


## Vincent

hàng nhật bãi cũng hơi khó dùng

----------


## Ga con

> bác nào nhiệt tình giúp e với ạ.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com.vn/url?sa=t&r...93990622,d.dGY


Bác chỉnh parameter Pr.77 thành 2 trước tiên. Sau đó ngắt điện, cấp lại rồi chỉnh các parameter khác.

Con này mình thích nhất, kích thước vừa không lớn không nhỏ, chạy ngon, cực bền và chạy được với motor có dòng danh định lớn hơn dòng out của biến tần.

Thanks.

----------

vanlam1102

----------


## vanlam1102

> Bác chỉnh parameter Pr.77 thành 2 trước tiên. Sau đó ngắt điện, cấp lại rồi chỉnh các parameter khác.
> 
> Con này mình thích nhất, kích thước vừa không lớn không nhỏ, chạy ngon, cực bền và chạy được với motor có dòng danh định lớn hơn dòng out của biến tần.
> 
> Thanks.


e cám ơn bác nhé, cuối cùng cũng chỉnh dc ^^. mà e thấy cái biến tần này nó mát. ko nóng.

----------


## Nam CNC

Cu Lâm có đến lấy cái hộp số hay không thì bảo ? có 1:10 , 1:6 , 1:5 size 86 , cốt 14 li chơi tất , chọn cái nào cho anh địa chỉ gửi hàng đến tận nơi cho , khỏi phải ghé qua lấy.

----------

